# smb



## arthur kierski (Apr 12, 2008)

does smb precipitate pgm from ar?


----------



## Irons (Apr 12, 2008)

and only if you're willing to wait a few weeks.


----------



## arthur kierski (Apr 12, 2008)

thanks for the reply---i will not even try it.my problem is that i was adding urea to the ar and them precipitate the pgm with iron powder---after doing the precipitation the liquid was pale green----even so i added 50 grams of steel wool and another 5.7 grams of precipitate came down-
and from this 5.7grams 0.8grams was pgm. does urea (loks) pgm in ar??


----------

